# Trouble removing Swirls



## swfblade (Apr 24, 2007)

OK, so like most cars, my TT has swirls. No doubt caused by sponges.

Anyway, I have used the following, but have so far not been able to make much inroad into removing them;


Washed with AutoGlym Shampoo, using Meguires mitt and towl.[/*]
Clay bar'ed[/*]
Rewashed[/*]
onto what I'm using now;


AG Paint Renovator[/*]
Machine polisher[/*]
Menzurna Polishing pad[/*]
I had a good old go at part of the bonnet, about a square foot - or maybe just under - but couldn't really see a dramatic difference, altho the light was poor, so haven't been able to check completely.

Is it just a case of I'll have to keep doing it untill I finally manage to cut them swirls out? Or am I maybe doing something wrong? [smiley=freak.gif]


----------



## shurcomb (Jan 6, 2007)

The TT clear coat is known to be hard!

but what polisher are you using? which menzerna pad? and what polishing compound?

The key is to start with the least abrasive combination and then work up from there, either changing pad or polishing compound until you get the desired cutting effect. So sounds like you havent yet found the optimum combo to enable you to remove the swirls.

Are the swirls quite light or are they relatively deep?
If they are deep, have you managed to get any paint depth measurements?

Plus worth trying to look at the panels under good lighting to identify if you had any impact on them. You can also trying going over the area again to see if it has a better impact on them.


----------



## bigsyd (Jul 9, 2008)

before...look how hazy the light reflection is










after....mirror










using... Menzerna Intensive Polish PO85RD on a Meguiar's SoftBuff 2.0 Foam Polishing Pad and for the final pass.. Menzerna Final Finish (PO85RD) on Meguiar's SoftBuff 2.0 Foam Finishing Pad

you have to work the polish until it is fully broken down, as said Audi clear coat is like diamond...around 6hrs solid machine polishing me and my m8 john on the cutting and me on the finishing... long hard day





there is NO quick way m8, you have to keep at it


----------



## swfblade (Apr 24, 2007)

shurcomb said:


> The TT clear coat is known to be hard!
> 
> but what polisher are you using? which menzerna pad? and what polishing compound?


As said, I'm using the Menzurna Polishiung Pad, with AutoGlym Paint Renovator using a machine polisher.


shurcomb said:


> The key is to start with the least abrasive combination and then work up from there, either changing pad or polishing compound until you get the desired cutting effect. So sounds like you havent yet found the optimum combo to enable you to remove the swirls.


Yeah I have been. Started with AG SRP, then to UDS and now onto the PR. Also tried various pads. Didn't really want to get onto the Mernzurna cutting pad, as I didn't really think the swirls were that deep, but maybe they are.


shurcomb said:


> Are the swirls quite light or are they relatively deep?
> If they are deep, have you managed to get any paint depth measurements?


As I say, I didn't think they were that deep, but maybe they are. *How would I get depth measurements?* (I've made that bit bold as I think it might be quite an important Q.)


shurcomb said:


> Plus worth trying to look at the panels under good lighting to identify if you had any impact on them. You can also trying going over the area again to see if it has a better impact on them.


Light is better today, so I'll take a look.


----------



## shurcomb (Jan 6, 2007)

> As I say, I didn't think they were that deep, but maybe they are. How would I get depth measurements? (I've made that bit bold as I think it might be quite an important Q.)


There is a an electronic device/gauge you can get which measures the paint thickness, unfortunately they are quite expensive IIRC £200 ish. So best to ask if anybody has one to borrow/come round and take some measurements.

Unfortunately I dont have one, used to be able to borrow one from work, but I don't work for that company anymore. If you ask around on the detailing world forum there might be somebody local to you who can help out.

TBH i dont use AG SRP with my porter cable, I find it very powdery and not very good for cutting, has too many fillers and I generally use it prior to a coat of wax to help hide any minor paint imperfections.

I find the sonus pads, Yellow for cutting with the Menzerna Intensive Polish (PO85RD 3.02) does the job for heavy swirls and then I finish with Menzerna Final Finish (PO106FA) on a white pad does the trick for me.

HTH


----------



## swfblade (Apr 24, 2007)

I Only used the SRP as I didnt at the time have any UDS. Now I do have that, I won't be using the SRP. I would have thought that the PR, then UDS followed by EGP and finally HiDef wax would do the job.

http://www.cleanyourcar.co.uk/polishing ... d_213.html
thats the pad I'm using for the PR whilst:
http://www.cleanyourcar.co.uk/polishing ... d_573.html
is the one that I am going to use with the UDS.

Would it be better if I used these ones with the PR then?
http://www.cleanyourcar.co.uk/polishing ... d_212.html

(EGP and wax I'll do by hand)


----------



## shurcomb (Jan 6, 2007)

PM'd


----------



## swfblade (Apr 24, 2007)

Cheers mate.


----------



## beeyondGTR (Jun 16, 2009)

bigsyd said:


> before...look how hazy the light reflection is
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## swfblade (Apr 24, 2007)

OK, due to the weather I haven't been able to get any more done, other then most of bonnet/one half of rear bit between spoiler and rear screen.

However, did have a bit of bright sun yesterday and got to look at the results. The swirling has been DRAMATICALLY reduced! There is still some their, but these seem to be deeper marks. On the whole, its looking a lot better. Just need the weather to get better, so I can wash and clay bar again, before moving on to the rest of the car.

8)


----------



## bigsyd (Jul 9, 2008)

if you have already clayed the car m8 no need 2 do again, regarding the deeper scratches...be very careful, its a fine line between what is acceptable and how far can you go, don't forget that you are REMOVING clear coat  so if you go to far and get strike through...u r fooked.
if you remove a lot of the clear coat on this session to get it as perfect as you can...what happens in 12months time when your wash routine has ruined all the hard work you did and is full of scratches and swirls, you will be in the danger zone for clear coat failure if you machine polish to much (you need a paint thickness gauge to be safe)





































even my car has scratches still in it, but it was a trade off for a healthy thickness of clear coat to machine polish for a few yrs yet


----------



## swfblade (Apr 24, 2007)

Thnx for the info.


----------

